# Blizzcon Livestream



## Lich Dragon (16. August 2009)

Hallo ich habe mir den Live Stream von der Blizzcon bestellt. Nur bisher habe ich keine Email Bestätigung bekommen (Knapp 24 her) 
Wollte fragen ob wer schon Ehrfahrungen damit gemacht hat oder ob ich was Falsch gemacht habe?!

Mfg


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir den Live Stream von der Blizzcon bestellt. Nur bisher habe ich keine Email Bestätigung bekommen (Knapp 24 her)
> Wollte fragen ob wer schon Ehrfahrungen damit gemacht hat oder ob ich was Falsch gemacht habe?!



Also ich kenn jemanden, der es gemacht hat, auf Überweisung. Es kam ein paar Stunden nach Bestellung eine Bestätigung inkl. Zahlungserinnerung. Die Bestätigung bezog sich aber in dem Fall nur auf dass "Vielen Dank". Seit der Überwiesenen Zahlung kam auch noch keine Bestätigung, nur eine Erinnerung durch den Anbieter ravy.com, die Registrierung abzuschließen.


----------



## Macbeff (17. August 2009)

ich habs mir auch bestellt, allerdings über paypal via bankeinzug.
habe ne bestätigungsmail erhalten inkl. infos zum murlocpet.
was mich allerdings ein bisschen schockiert hat ist, dass man das murlocpet erst aktivieren kann, nachdem man einen battlenet account erstellt hat. desweiteren ist es nur in bestimmten zonen zu gebrauchen und wird auch erst 1,5-2 monate nach der blizzcon ingame verschickt.
ich will mein MURLOC SPACEMARINE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja aber auf den blizzcon stream freu ich mich natürlich trotzdem schon sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

Der Support von ravy.com hilft übrigens super schnell weiter. Hab die Bestätigungsmail grad nochmal bekommen. *g*


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. August 2009)

Toll -.-
Die Anmeldung ist laut Support fehlgeschlagen soll ne Neue machen. Nun ich kann nur noch per Kredit Karte und Paypal wen ich was anderes will soll ich ne Service Hotline anrufen..Aber mein Englich ist nicht gut genug..Toll wars das jetzt für mich?


----------



## Shadarke (17. August 2009)

gut das ich den Thread gefunden habe weiss jetzt genau das was ich fragen wollte Dankö schön und geheiligt sei ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. August 2009)

Warum soll man Bitteschön für ne andere Zahlungsmethode nen Englichen Support anrufen? Echt unter aller Sau.. Dan wars das für mich. -.- :'(

Da freut man sich mal auf was und dan sowas. Danke -.-!


----------



## Soramac (17. August 2009)

Wo kann man den Livestream bestellen?

EDIT: http://blizzcon.rayv.com/de/default.aspx

Auch net grad billig, pff...

bzw. mit was meldet man sich da und letztes habe ich ads doch kostenlos gehsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. August 2009)

Und jetzt will der Support anscheinend mir garnicht mehr helfen..Mittem im Gespräch aufhören..Toller Support..also die würden bei mir keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr haben oO


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Und jetzt will der Support anscheinend mir garnicht mehr helfen..Mittem im Gespräch aufhören..Toller Support..also die würden bei mir keinen Arbeitsplatz mehr haben oO



Bei der Aussage würde mich der unzensierte Chatverlauf interessieren.


----------



## Lich Dragon (17. August 2009)

XXX: Hello, how may I help you today?

ich: sorry.. i want chainge my paymant methode

ich: for the blizzard stream..on the blizz con

XXX: you do not have a credit card?

ich: no..

XXX: I see.

ich: and i want not make one then i cant go to the bank next week 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

20-30 min später

ich: hallo?

Name wurde zenziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davor hatte ich ein gespräch da ging er mittem im gespräch war aber ein anderer <.<

Ps: Geht Anscheinend auch vielen anderen so..


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Davor hatte ich ein gespräch da ging er mittem im gespräch war aber ein anderer <.<
> Ps: Geht Anscheinend auch vielen anderen so..



Vielleicht haben die "vielen anderen" und du nur ein Problem mit dem Refresh-Support-Chat.


----------



## Turican (17. August 2009)

Klar ist der Reiz da es live in "guter" Qualität zu schauen aber bei den Massen die das bestellen werden die kaum einen flüssigen Stream garantieren können.


----------



## mastervampy (17. August 2009)

Ich habe meine Bestätigung auch recht flott nach der Überweisung bekommen.
Was ich allerdings noch nicht habe sind die Zugangsdaten für den Stream, hoffe die kommen bald?

Hat die Zugangsdaten den schon jemand?


----------



## Technocrat (17. August 2009)

Lich schrieb:


> Aber mein Englich ist nicht gut genug.



Na dann sei mal froh, das es nicht geklappt hat, denn mir deucht, der Livestream wäre zu 100% auf amerikanisch...


----------



## myadictivo (18. August 2009)

steht doch auch in der anmeldung bzw in der email, dass es nur auf englisch sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab grade eine mail bekommen, in der email selbst stand kein preis, aber irgendwas von wegen kostenpflichtig.
auf der homepage zur anmeldung dann 29euro.

ich hab mich dann derweil echt gefragt wer dafür geld ausgibt...will mir nicht in den kopf, auch wenn man als "gegenwert" ein pet erhält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (18. August 2009)

Es gibt Leute, die zahlen monatlich für ein Spiel... Es gibt Leute, die zahlen Geld für Fussballtickets... Es gibt Leute die stecken hunderte, gar tausende von Euro in ne Spielzeugeisenbahn.
Also wundern, warum irgendjemand für irgendwas Geld ausgibt, würd ich mich wirklich nicht.

Aber ich hab auch gerade die E-Mail bekommen und ich bin sehr sehr am schwanken. Einerseits halte ich es für Unsinn und Geldverschwendung, andererseits würd es mich aber schon drücken, den Stream zu gucken...

Naja, mal unter der Dusche Gedanken drüber machen xD


----------



## onkelzfan (18. August 2009)

Dann schau mal was die Ingamesachen die auf den letzten Blizzcons verteilt wurden bei Ebay brachten. Da sind 29 Euro geradezu billig. Das gleiche Pet ist nämlich auch im Goodybag.


----------



## Heynrich (18. August 2009)

> ~NAME~,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung der Internetstream-Berichterstattung der BlizzCon 2009, die am 21. und 22. August stattfindet. Der von Ihnen erstellte Benutzername und Passwort gewähren Ihnen während des Events Zugang zu dem Pay-per-view-Internetstream.
> 
> ...



Grade angekommen, vor 5 minuten bestellt.


----------



## myadictivo (18. August 2009)

Ikku schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die zahlen monatlich für ein Spiel... Es gibt Leute, die zahlen Geld für Fussballtickets... Es gibt Leute die stecken hunderte, gar tausende von Euro in ne Spielzeugeisenbahn.
> Also wundern, warum irgendjemand für irgendwas Geld ausgibt, würd ich mich wirklich nicht.



naja ich versteh nicht warum ich für werbungangucken geld bezahlen sollte..blizzard will doch was von mir als kunden. mir nämlich die neuen produkte schmackhaft machen und vorstellen / zeigen damit ich richtig schön heiss drauf bin und mir den scheiss dann kaufe. ich geh doch auch nicht ins autohaus und bezahl erstmal eintritt dafür, dass ich mir angucken kann welche autos grade zum verkauf stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man sieht ja, es ist echt möglich den leuten das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (18. August 2009)

wie Blizzard verzweifelt versucht jedem den Battle.net acc aufzudrängen


----------



## Heynrich (18. August 2009)

das ist nicht nur werbung. das ist ein event .. mit bands, turnieren blablabla

da bin ich gerne bereit geldf für auszugeben um mir das anzuguggen, zumal ich auchs elbst sehr lange sc oder diablo gespielt habe.
besser als son langweiliges fußballspiel *g

desweiteren halte ich den battle.net account für sinnvoll, da kann die ganzen spiele besser verwalten und muss sich nicht mehr zich logins merken ...


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

habe auch ebend bestellt alles wunderbar nur mir felht die bestätigungs email wie lange dauert das?


----------



## Ikku (18. August 2009)

Also ich hatte die Mail (ja ich hab mich doch dafür entschieden für etwas zu zahlen das ich sonst nich sehen würde, uhuuuuu xD) innerhalb 5 Minuten bekommen @bruderelfe


----------



## Manconi (18. August 2009)

> der Livestream wäre zu 100% auf amerikanisch...


Amerikanisch also ja?
Schade das ich diese Sprache nicht kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (18. August 2009)

Ikku schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Mail (ja ich hab mich doch dafür entschieden für etwas zu zahlen das ich sonst nich sehen würde, uhuuuuu xD) innerhalb 5 Minuten bekommen @bruderelfe


bei mir auch ebend angekommen!


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (18. August 2009)

wie kann ich en battle net acc erstellen und kostet das was??


----------



## maerijane (18. August 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja ich versteh nicht warum ich für werbungangucken geld bezahlen sollte..blizzard will doch was von mir als kunden. mir nämlich die neuen produkte schmackhaft machen und vorstellen / zeigen damit ich richtig schön heiss drauf bin und mir den scheiss dann kaufe. ich geh doch auch nicht ins autohaus und bezahl erstmal eintritt dafür, dass ich mir angucken kann welche autos grade zum verkauf stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Finde du hast ziemlich recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde es auch nicht kaufen


----------



## Rasgaar (18. August 2009)

Bei mir ists auch fehlgeschlagen bei der Bezahlung.... hab mit Kreditkarte versucht.
Könnte aber auch sein, dass ich mal wieder am Limit bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (19. August 2009)

Aschenbringer schrieb:


> wie kann ich en battle net acc erstellen und kostet das was??



http://eu.battle.net/
der account kostet nichts. du kannst deine blizz games dann da verwalten.
ob die benutzung vom battle.net irgendwann mal etwas kostet, kann derzeit noch keiner sagen.

@TOPIC
die bestätigungsmail kommt eigentlich relativ schnell an, sofern die transaktion geglückt ist. unter umständen kann es aber auch manchmal ein wenig dauern. schaut auch im spam ordner nach. ja kreditkarte ging bei mir seltsamerweise auch nicht, hab es dann über paypal gemacht, keine probleme.


eine frage noch, man findet im internet ja einen zeitplan für die blizzcon wann was läuft. das sind wohl die zeiten in eh amerika? wenn ja welche zeitzone ist das bzw wie groß ist die  zeitverschiebung? würde ich gerne wissen, damit ich weiss, von wann bis wann ich gucken kann.

kenn mich mit zeiten unso gar net aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (19. August 2009)

Heynrich schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur werbung. das ist ein event .. mit bands, turnieren blablabla
> 
> da bin ich gerne bereit geldf für auszugeben um mir das anzuguggen, zumal ich auchs elbst sehr lange sc oder diablo gespielt habe.
> besser als son langweiliges fußballspiel *g
> ...



Ich Investiere mein Geld lieber in Schulbücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastervampy (19. August 2009)

Heynrich schrieb:


> eine frage noch, man findet im internet ja einen zeitplan für die blizzcon wann was läuft. das sind wohl die zeiten in eh amerika? wenn ja welche zeitzone ist das bzw wie groß ist die  zeitverschiebung? würde ich gerne wissen, damit ich weiss, von wann bis wann ich gucken kann.
> 
> kenn mich mit zeiten unso gar net aus
> 
> ...



Da es ein Livestream ist denke ich auch dass es die Zeiten aus den Usa sind. Blizzcon ist ja in Anaheim(Kalifornien) und die Zeitverschiebung beträgt 9 Stunden. Also läuft der Stream glaub von 19.30Uhr bis 4.30Uhr unserer Zeit. So oder so ungefähr sollte das hinkommen, hoff ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rechthaber (19. August 2009)

Tach, hab den Stream auch geordert und die oben gepostete Bestätigung bekommen. 
Aber wo ( auf welcher HP ) wird das denn gezeigt? Und muss ich mich vorher noch irgendwo anmelden? DirecTv oder sowas? 

Bin gespannt auf Freitag :-)


----------



## ...SKIP... (19. August 2009)

sry hatte nicht genug zeit um alles zu lesen da ich gleich los muss^^ ....
also: wenn ich mit paypal zahle bekommt man dann gleich eine bestätigung ... ich weiß bin bischen spät drann mit dem bestellen aber wollte mal fragen ob die zahlung dann noch rechtzeitig ankommt
schon mal thx für ne antwort

MfG Skipo.O


----------



## Dracocephalus (19. August 2009)

Nur mal so für die Perspektive:

Für das Geld kann man auch ein Vierteljahr lang (ja, das sind dann 3 Monate...wer hat da eben vier gedacht?) WoW spielen, was mir persönlich deutlich mehr Spaß macht. Für Karten vor Ort macht es ja noch Sinn, Geld auszugeben, aber wie absurd ist das, wenn man allein im stillen Kämmerlein zu Ozzy headbanged? Da fehlt doch völlig die Atmosphäre!

Alle Infos und eine ausführliche Berichterstattung gibt es ohnehin am nächsten Tag oder noch schneller *auf Zam schiel* auf Buffed. Und natürlich nur dort, denn die sind die einzigen im ganzen Internet, die das dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man dann sogar das nachlesen, was man in den geschätzten 8 Pinkelpausen vom Livestream verpaßt hat. 

Spart Euch also das Geld (zum Beispiel für WoW...oder eben doch spießig auf dem Konto) und laßt andere für Euch arbeiten, die dafür sogar bezahlt werden. Ich meine gehört zu haben, daß Heini inzwischen die ALDI-Brüder auf der Liste der reichsten Deutschen überholt hat, so gut werden die bezahlt....naja, fast. Also die machen das für Euch, während ihr schön schlaft oder andere Dinge tut. Was nutzt es mir, daß ich ein paar Stunden früher weiß, wo das nächste Addon spielt...das erst in vielen Monaten erscheint. 

Nene, so gerne ich ja auch der Con wäre, aber ein Stream ist einfach ein schwacher Ersatz. Und wenn er dann noch so viel Geld kosten soll, ist das eher eine Unverschämtheit. Aber man kann das ja mal mit dem aktuellen Goldpreis hochrechnen. Das wären also für den Murloc etwa 3k-4k Goldstücke...im Vergleich zu den Turniertieren etwas zu teuer, zumal der nicht ins Ambiente paßt. 

D.


----------



## Kromos90 (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Stream heute vor ca. 1 1/2 Stunden bestellt. Ist es normal dass ich noch keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen habe??


----------



## Castro (20. August 2009)

Also ich hab bis jetzt nur eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Genau das was weiter oben schon von Heynrich gepostet wurde. Aber eindeutig steht da ja nich drin wie ich jetzt zu meinem Live Stream komme. Weder die Aktivierungscodes noch Aktivierungslinks werden genannt.  Meint ihr ,dass das so in Ordnung ist und das man noch ne email bekommt?       


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kromos90 (20. August 2009)

Naja ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn irgendwas kommen würde


----------



## Castro (20. August 2009)

Kromos90 schrieb:


> Naja ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn irgendwas kommen würde



Also wenn bei dir garnix kommt ,stimmt irgendwas nich. Vielleicht email falsch eingegeben ?


----------



## Kromos90 (20. August 2009)

Wäre möglich, aber ich denke eignetlich nicht, da man die ja zwei mal eingeben muss. Aber wenn ja wie könnte ich das korrigieren, ohne dass ich neu bestellen muss...


----------



## Castro (20. August 2009)

Kromos90 schrieb:


> Wäre möglich, aber ich denke eignetlich nicht, da man die ja zwei mal eingeben muss. Aber wenn ja wie könnte ich das korrigieren, ohne dass ich neu bestellen muss...



puh ...  gute frage ...  versuchs vielleicht mal mit dem Live Chat vom Support wenn morgen noch nichts da ist

Wobei ich ja hoffe ,dass morgen ,noch vor der Opening Ceremony ,irgend eine Meldung von RayV kommt, da ich mir bisher nicht vorstellen kann wie das alles funktionieren soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher seh ich nämlich nur den Video Test in High Quality lol


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. August 2009)

Echt seltsame Ansichten haben Einige. 
Wart ihr damals auf der Cebit / Cebit Game? Oha, da hat ne Eintrittskarte sogar tatsächlich Geld gekostet! :-o
Und warum ist man da hingegangen? Weil man der erste sein wollte, der über die neuen Sachen bescheid weiß.
Der gemeine Pöbel kriegt es zwei Tage später wochenlang im Nachrichtenprogramm um die Ohren gehauen. Und der Pöbel bekommt auch kein Pet. :-P

Mal davon abgesehen: schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es arme Menschen in Deutschland gibt die sich nen Flug in die Staaten nicht leisten können und trotzdem alles live miterleben wollen? Ist ja wohl klar dass nen Stream nicht das SELBE Feeling rüberkommen lässt.


----------



## Heynrich (21. August 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen: schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es arme Menschen in Deutschland gibt die sich nen Flug in die Staaten nicht leisten können und trotzdem alles live miterleben wollen? Ist ja wohl klar dass nen Stream nicht das SELBE Feeling rüberkommen lässt.



genau. deswegen mach ich n gutes kumpel wochenende mit pizza und und bier und wir ziehn uns den stream rein ;D


es kommt glaube heute erst die direkte bestätigung für den stream bzw wird dir gesagt was du machen musst, weiss nemmer wo ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Deadlift (21. August 2009)

Also um das mal zu klären...

Es kommen *KEINE* Bestätigungen mit Activierung oder so späße.

Ihr könnte mit dem Usernamen und dem Passwort dass ihr *selbst gewählt habt* auf deren Webseite einloggen.
(Ja dieser Username steht nirgends in den Bestätigungen oder Mails... ich musste auch rudern welchers is)
Es ist nicht zwingend euer WOW Konto.

Tut ihr das meldet euch die Webseite direkt dass ihr euch erfolgreich registriert habt.

Momentan haben wir in Californien 2:45+, es dauert also nochn bissel bis es losgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (21. August 2009)

Ikku schrieb:


> Also ich hatte die Mail (ja ich hab mich doch dafür entschieden für etwas zu zahlen das ich sonst nich sehen würde, uhuuuuu xD)



falsch spätestens morgen kann mann sich alles auf youtube ansehn..


----------



## Door81 (21. August 2009)

30 euro? lol ....nene also da kann ich auch warten und mirs später ansehen^^ um das geld kauf ich mir ne ganze staffel southpark oder 2 gute filme wenn net 3^^


----------



## Castro (21. August 2009)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Also um das mal zu klären...
> 
> Es kommen *KEINE* Bestätigungen mit Activierung oder so späße.
> 
> ...



alles klar jetzt hab ichs und funktioniert auch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dank dir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Burningtown (21. August 2009)

Übrigens wer nicht mehr, so wie ich weiß mit welchen Namen und Passwort er sich angemeldet hatte, der klickt standartmäßig einfach Passwort vergessen an und gibt als Name seine Email Adresse an.
Dann bekommt man nach etwa 5 minuten das damals erstellte Passwort direkt zugeschickt.
Und mit den Daten müsste ihr euch auf der Seite mit dem TestVideo dann anmelden und da müsste dann hoffentlich heute abend was kommen^^

Und danke an mastervamp hab auch überlegt wieviel Stunden Zeitverschiebung das ist, aber 19.30 hört sich gut an! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (21. August 2009)

Es sind 9 Stunden Zeitverschiebung zu uns.

GMT -8 ist ggw zu uns -9 da wir GMT+1 sind (Sommerzeit), daher => 20:30

Die haben grad 4:26


----------



## Heynrich (21. August 2009)

das stimmt.
aber kommt der nicht um 20 uhr dann?
weil der stream fängt doch 11:00 an oder net?



> Both Days Live Starting 11:00 AM PST


----------



## Deadlift (21. August 2009)

http://www.blizzard.com/blizzcon/events/schedule.xml

Das sollte der aktuellste sein, sonst wüsst ich nichts anderes, und laut dem geht opening cerempny erst um 11.30 los am Fr.


----------



## Castro (21. August 2009)

also auf meinem Plan gehts um 11:30 (US zeit ) mit der Opening Ceremony los


----------



## Heynrich (21. August 2009)

oh mhh .... ja steht da ... aber auf der http://blizzcon.rayv.com/
steht halt 11:00 deswegen war ich etwas verwirrt.
naja vllt fängt der stream ja schon vorher an und sie labern noch bisschen rum oder so. oder ist nicht mehr aktuell.

naja wir werden sehn, hab mir für heut abend eh nichts vorgenommen *g*


----------



## Caducus (21. August 2009)

Kleiner technischer Hinweis für alle die Bedenken haben das der Stream "ruckelt".

Die I-Net Technik des Streams funktioniert so.

Der sendende Server schickt sein Live-Stream Signal aus, und dies nur einmal.
Ab dann geht die Verteilung los. Und zwar immer nuur von dem Punkt aus, in der siche eure Route unterscheidet. Sprich am letzt möglichen Punkte. Diese Verteilung übernehmen dann die Router. Anders wären 10Mio Onlinezuschauer beim MJ Gedenkkonzert nicht möglich.

Hier noch mal als Beispiel:

Peter, Paul, Michael, Hans und Fritz schauen Blizzcon Live Stream. Peter und Paul wohnen beide in Berlin, Michael und Hans in Frankfurt und Fritz in England.

Das Signal des Streams kommt im Erdkabel nach Europa und wird dort vom Hauptknoten verarbeitet. Und schickt ein Signal nach England zu Fritz und ein Signal nach Deutschland zu Peter, Paul, Michael und Hans. Im Hauptknoten Deutschland (in unserem Fall Frankfurt) kommt das Signal an. Dort wird das Signal aufgespalten einmal für Michael und Hans (als direkte Verteilung an ihre Rechner) und einmal als Signal nach Berlin, wo es dann wieder passend an Peter und Paul verteilt wird.

Da bei einem Stream keine Interaktion stattfindet erfolgt keine Prüfung bzw. Rücksendung von Paketen, entweder du emfängst es, oder eben nicht. Nicht jeder Router kann diese Verteilung aber alle "grossen" sollten es können.

Praktisch gesehen funktioniert Streaming wie Radio. Ob 10 oder 1000 Leute zuhören ist egal, gesendet wird immer. Beim Stream ist nur der Unterschied, das es nicht blind in die Welt gesendet wird sondern nur dorthin wo es einer haben möchte. Und das du mit den Daten auch was anfangen kannst, dafür musst du dich registrieren und eben auch bezahlen.

...und jetzt einfach mal nachdenken...


----------



## Heynrich (21. August 2009)

Caducus schrieb:


> ...und jetzt einfach mal nachdenken...



*denk*
für radio und fernsehn bezahl ich aber auch geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Auf welcher seite muss ich mich Anmelden um es zu bestätigen.... Hab dem Stream nem Kumpel abgeluckst weil er nur das pet will.

mfg Brutox


----------



## Castro (21. August 2009)

..::BrutoX::.. schrieb:


> Auf welcher seite muss ich mich Anmelden um es zu bestätigen.... Hab dem Stream nem Kumpel abgeluckst weil er nur das pet will.
> 
> mfg Brutox



Blizzcon 2009


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Ahhh gut Dankeschön habs iwie nich geshen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (21. August 2009)

Da wo zurzeit noch der Test is kommt dann der Live Stream hin oder?


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. August 2009)

Einfach einloggen. Das wirst du nicht übersehen können wenns mal da ist. ^^


----------



## onkelzfan (21. August 2009)

Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob Ihr wenn Ihr Euch bei http://blizzcon.rayv.com einloggt auch noch den Button seht "Jetzt bestellen" obwohl ihr schon bestellt und bezahlt habt?

MfG   der Onkelzfan


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

GENAU das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt ^^

mfg Brutox


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Also bin eingelogt momentan zeigen sie nen bisschen werbung nen bisschen das ebste vom vorjahr usw!
einlogen seitlich dann siehste obend solche button da auf zuschauen gehen!


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Ja doch ezt kann ich oben auch auf Zuschauen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigerkatze (21. August 2009)

Berichtet mal ganz schnell, wenn's was neues gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Tigerkatze schrieb:


> Berichtet mal ganz schnell, wenn's was neues gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Machen wir nur erwarte keine übersetzung mein eglisch ist nicht wirklich gut, hoffe verstehe wenigstens etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Also momentan lauft Werbung und um 20Uhr get es los mit Wilkommensfeier und ab 21:30 WoW

Edit #1 

*Sendeplan mit Deutscher Zeit*
Fr 20:00 Welcome to BlizzCon 2009
Fr 20:30 Opening Ceremony
Fr 21:30 World of Warcraft Preview Panel
Fr 23:00 Diablo III Heroes & Monsters Panel
Fr 24:30 StarCraft II Battle.net Discussion Panel
Fr 2:00 World of Warcraft Class Discussion Panel
Fr 3:00-5:30 Contests
Sa 20:00 Welcome to Day 2
Sa 20:30 Diablo III Open Q&A Panel
Sa 22:00 World of Warcraft Dungeons & Raids Panel
Sa 23:30 StarCraft II Lore Panel
Sa 1:00 StarCraft II Gameplay Panel
Sa 3:30-4:00 Closing Ceremony


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

..::BrutoX::.. schrieb:


> Also momentan lauft Werbung und um 20Uhr get es los mit Wilkommensfeier und ab 21:30 WoW


Weißte wie lange das heute nacht geht und ab wann morgen wieder start ist?
weil fahre morgen mit bro zur gamescom


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Heute   20:00Uhr - 5:30Uhr
Morgen 20:00Uhr - 4:00Uhr

bin mir aber net ganz sicher


----------



## Lewita (21. August 2009)

Mhhh die könnten wenigstens die wartende Menge vor der Blizzcon Halle zeigen anstatt die Trailer -.-


----------



## ..::BrutoX::.. (21. August 2009)

Joa das wäre bestimt lustig zu sehen


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

..::BrutoX::.. schrieb:


> Also momentan lauft Werbung und um 20Uhr get es los mit Wilkommensfeier und ab 21:30 WoW
> 
> Edit #1
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Herzlichen Dank dafür.

Unter "Closing Ceremony" darf man dann das Ozzy-Konzert verstehen?

Bin schon gespannt und finde es gut, dass die Contests zu der Uhrzeit laufen, wo ich dann warscheinlich schlafen gehe.


----------



## Xaregoth (21. August 2009)

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...on_day0_009.jpg

Das Bild sagt doch alles aus zum Thema Warteschlange xD


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

ruckelt das bei euch auch alle ca. 20 Sekunden zum Nachladen? Ist ja nervig....


----------



## Thravvn (21. August 2009)

;D "Erdnussbutter" als Soundcheck, auch mal was.

@RD Nein, habe aber auch deren Player installiert.


----------



## TheOneWG (21. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> ruckelt das bei euch auch alle ca. 20 Sekunden zum Nachladen? Ist ja nervig....



Bei mir läuft alles super und das in toller Qualität auf "High". Da freut man sich richtig auf die Cinematics in dieser Qualität.


----------



## stäcy (21. August 2009)

was passiert wenn ichs jetzt noch bestelln würde, würd ich überhaupt noch rechtzeitig freigeschaltet werden?


----------



## Lewita (21. August 2009)

stäcy schrieb:


> was passiert wenn ichs jetzt noch bestelln würde, würd ich überhaupt noch rechtzeitig freigeschaltet werden?


 jep ... nehm am besten Paypal den gehts am schnellsten^^


----------



## TheOneWG (21. August 2009)

Es gab defintiv eine terminliche Deadline für Bestellungen. Schau am besten mal in den FAQ. Meine Bestätigung kam damals umgehend innerhalb von wenigen Minuten.


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Thravvn schrieb:


> ;D "Erdnussbutter" als Soundcheck, auch mal was.
> 
> @RD Nein, habe aber auch deren Player installiert.



Yeah das war mal nen digga F A I L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ma gucken wie lang ich heut schau - muss morgen mehr oder weniger früh raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

Thravvn schrieb:


> ;D "Erdnussbutter" als Soundcheck, auch mal was.
> 
> @RD Nein, habe aber auch deren Player installiert.


Hm, ich auch.... Vielleicht liegts Kabel Deutschland...

Manchmal läuft alles für mehrere Minuten flüssig. Manchmal (gerade das Diablo3-Video) stockt und ruckt es alle paar Sekunden. Beides sowohl auf niedriger als auch auf hoher Qualität, das macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Lewita (21. August 2009)

habs vor 20 mins bestellt ging ruck zuck und von deadline hab ich nichts geselsen


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

Alles fluessig hier..DEnke mal das wird das letztemal sein wo wir den SC3 Trailer sehn..geht gleich los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thravvn (21. August 2009)

Man kann nur noch bis zum 22. 8 Ordern. Aber durch die Replay funktion, sollen die Videos auch noch nach dem Event selbst verfügbar sein. Für 30 Euro kann man ja auch ein wenig service erwarten^^. Vor allem da die meisten eh nicht bis 4 Uhr nachts schauen können.


----------



## Sienna (21. August 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem murloc marine per livestream ist? wird der als key per mail versandt den man dann auf jedem account aktivieren kann? oder muss ich mich fest entscheiden welchen account ich anmelde da nur auf den dann das tierchen geht =/?
lg


----------



## Fabian22244 (21. August 2009)

ich fahre sonntag zur blizzcon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))


----------



## Rapture! (21. August 2009)

Bei mir kommt immer: Dein Account ist abgelaufen oder ungültig.
Bitte stelle sicher, dass du die Ausstrahlung des Live-Events erwirbst, um Zugang zum Stream zu erhalten.
Für die Bestellung gehe auf Checkou.
Was soll das ich hab bezahlt und auch einen Bestätigung bekommen.....


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Meinte nicht gerade die gute Dame "There will be a big announcement for WoW"?


----------



## TheOneWG (21. August 2009)

Sienna schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem murloc marine per livestream ist? wird der als key per mail versandt den man dann auf jedem account aktivieren kann? oder muss ich mich fest entscheiden welchen account ich anmelde da nur auf den dann das tierchen geht =/?
> lg



Du kriegst 6-7 Wochen nach der Con den Code für das Pet per Mail. Diesen Code kannst du dann mit einem beliebigen Account aktivieren oder den Code verkaufen. Je nachdem was du für richtig hälst. Du musst keinen WoW Account oder ähnliches angeben.


----------



## Sienna (21. August 2009)

ist das sicher?


----------



## onkelzfan (21. August 2009)

Der Murloc ist an deinen Battlenetaccount gebunden. Du kannst ihn also nicht verkaufen sondern nur für dich selbst nutzen.


----------



## NidVhegg (21. August 2009)

hi, kurze frage 

Is der Livestream schon on? Hab mich eingeloggt, kann aber nur den trailier sehen, auch mit installiertem player...

21:30Uhr stand bei buffed... oder?

thx


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Ist schon am laufen. ATM Unterhalten sich zwischendurch 3 Moderatoren, laufen aber zwischendurch viele Spots.

Aber wenn ich mich nicht verhört habe, vielen schon die Wörter "Big Announcment for WoW" & "WoW Expansion"


----------



## stäcy (21. August 2009)

für mich hats sichs erledigt, ich muss auf eure berichte vertrauen....paypal geht nicht weil ich keine 18 bin und ne kreditkarte hab ich erst recht nicht
also schön erzählen was sie sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

so, hier in dem thread bleibe ich dann am besten mal, wenns in ca 12 mins richtig los geht^^.....und vergesst das schreiben beim zugucken/zuhören nicht^^


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Wenn was wegen neuer wow erweiterung fällt dann sicher hier Fr 21:30 World of Warcraft Preview Panel od?


----------



## TheOneWG (21. August 2009)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Der Murloc ist an deinen Battlenetaccount gebunden. Du kannst ihn also nicht verkaufen sondern nur für dich selbst nutzen.



Du musst bei der Registration gar keinen WOW-Account angeben, folglich ist der Murloc auch an nichts gebunden.



> Die Codes für die World of Warcraft In-game- Haustiere werden 6 bis 8 Wochen nach dem Event zusammen mit Anweisungen, wie Sie diese einlösen können, per E-Mail verschickt werden. Wir möchten darauf hinweisen, dass diese Haustiere nicht für alle Regionen erhältlich sind (Details finden Sie in dieser FAQ) und dass ein Battle.net-Account hierfür benötigt wird. .



Du braucht später zum aktivieren wohl einen Bnet Account aber du wirst vorher einen Code kriegen. Stream Login ungleich Wow Login. Über die Streamseite gibt es keine Verbindung zum WOW-Account. Folglich wirst du den Code auch über jeden beliebigen Battlenet Account später aktivieren können.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Ok das sie keine deutschen sprecher haben ist ok, aber deutsche untertitel haben schon was! aber leider fehlanzeige


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

@bruderelfe: naja, "World of Warcraft" spricht sich in Amerika denke ich mal gaaaanz stark genauso aus wie im Europäischen Raum ^^...und NUR DARAUF kommt es an!!!  xD


Wenn du also diese Wortreihenfolge im zusammenhang mit "Expansion" oder sowas hörst, dann schrei los!^^


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

stäcy schrieb:


> für mich hats sichs erledigt, ich muss auf eure berichte vertrauen....paypal geht nicht weil ich keine 18 bin und ne kreditkarte hab ich erst recht nicht
> also schön erzählen was sie sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast ne PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miyazaki-0o0 (21. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> falsch spätestens morgen kann mann sich alles auf youtube ansehn..



genau Urheberrechtlich geschützte 16h Material auf Youtube!


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Meckert ned sondern übersetzt so gut es geht das was die da sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weis wir mögen uns alle nicht usw.... aber sowas wie ein Newsticker wäre echt toll von denen die die möglichkeit haben es anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Man kann sich das alles auf mmo-Champion auch nachlesen. Die wissen immer bestens bescheid.


----------



## Astrad (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ok das sie keine deutschen sprecher haben ist ok, aber deutsche untertitel haben schon was! aber leider fehlanzeige




Würde ein wenig in Arbeit ausarten eine Liveübertragung in X Sprachen zu übersetzen....


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

Miyazaki-0o0 schrieb:


> genau Urheberrechtlich geschützte 16h Material auf Youtube!



lol :< 
und kamera und handyaufnahmen sind natürlich verboten oder wie :<


----------



## Xaregoth (21. August 2009)

Livestream Newsticker:

Zurzeit wird das Goody Bag näher inspiziert, das unter anderem Grunty the Murloc Marine Pet, Handwaschlotion ein Limited Blizzard Authenfikator und eines der ersten Raynor Noobs Figuren der Serie vorgestellt wird!


----------



## Astrad (21. August 2009)

Ui,diverse Seiten berichten schon dass der Monk die neue Klasse in Diablo sein soll,mal schauen ob was dran ist.


----------



## Teruki (21. August 2009)

ich kann bvlizz con  NICHT schauen und ich habe ezahlt und eine confirmations email erhalten ... wenn ich auf  jetzt anschauen klicke kommt die meldung


"Your account is expired.
Please make sure to purchase our Live Event Subscribtion bundle.
For purchasing go to Checkout."


Wtf... die haben die 30 eur von mir un lassen mich nich schauen Oo ich werd bekloppt eh -.-


----------



## Rapture! (21. August 2009)

Teruki schrieb:


> ich kann bvlizz con NICHT schauen und ich habe ezahlt und eine confirmations email erhalten ... wenn ich auf jetzt anschauen klicke kommt die meldung
> 
> 
> "Your account is expired.
> ...



bei mir steht genau dasselbe scheiss blizz...


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Druchiii schrieb:


> @bruderelfe: naja, "World of Warcraft" spricht sich in Amerika denke ich mal gaaaanz stark genauso aus wie im Europäischen Raum ^^...und NUR DARAUF kommt es an!!!  xD
> 
> 
> Wenn du also diese Wortreihenfolge im zusammenhang mit "Expansion" oder sowas hörst, dann schrei los!^^


Da war grade was nur kein wort verstanden und die englischen untertitel gingen zu schnell weioter


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

leute reißt euch mal am riemen 
1. lässt blizz das austrahlen dh das hat wer anders verbockt
2. sollte man sich um solche sachen früher kümmern so das man mehr zeit hat sowas zu klären....

aber was soll man dazu noch sagen


----------



## Teruki (21. August 2009)

kanns doch nich sein ... entweder will ich mein geld zurück oder verdammt nochmal schauen .... -.- wie dreuisst das is mitr ne email zu schreiben das ichs schauen kann und dann sagen das ich nich bezahlt habe .... so was is mal abzocke im höchsten grade


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Da war grade was nur kein wort verstanden und die englischen untertitel gingen zu schnell weioter




ich hab grade nur langsam auf buffed.de connecten können..hat da jemand einen schrei losgelassen? xD


----------



## Xaregoth (21. August 2009)

Blizzcon Newsticker:

Die 1 Stündige Opening Ceremony geht nun los!

Mike Morhaime tritt nun auf die Bühne


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Teruki schrieb:


> kanns doch nich sein ... entweder will ich mein geld zurück oder verdammt nochmal schauen .... -.- wie dreuisst das is mitr ne email zu schreiben das ichs schauen kann und dann sagen das ich nich bezahlt habe .... so was is mal abzocke im höchsten grade



Hmmm überleg mal.......
Buffed ist nicht der Support für dein Livestream Missgeschick und du wirst hier auch keine Hilfe finden.

Wende dich an den Support des anbieters.

Dort wirst du geholfen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

Ach...ähm...wie ich grade gesehen habe, öffnet Trantor eifrig neue Threads und postet im Sekundentakt Newsmeldungen zur Eröffnung(live) :

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2338/blog/view/735


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Ach lol was meinte gerade der gute Mike Morhaime über Cataclysm? War noch nebenbei was anderes am machen?!


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Druchiii schrieb:


> Ach...ähm...wie ich grade gesehen habe, öffnet Trantor eifrig neue Threads und postet im Sekundentakt Newsmeldungen zur Eröffnung(live) :
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2338/blog/view/735



Danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzbube (21. August 2009)

An die Leute die anscheinend Porbleme mit dem schauen haben. Auf mmo-cahmpion steht:

"The Live Stream is now available at http://blizzcon.rayv.com/, if you bought the Live Stream and aren't able to watch it just log out, log in, and click Watch at the top of the page."

D.h. einfach ausloggen, wieder einloggen und dann oben auf der Seite auf "Watch" gehen.

Hoffe das hilft euch. Kanns leider net überprüfen.


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

Das die leute auf eine umwältzung warten..
Der Retri-Pala witz war auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Ach lol was meinte gerade der gute Mike Morhaime über Cataclysm? War noch nebenbei was anderes am machen?!


hatte ich auch net verstanden und hier im live blog kann ich net zurückgucken *mist*


----------



## Astrad (21. August 2009)

Er sagte so etwas wie "Everybody wants something cataclysm to happen"


----------



## Teruki (21. August 2009)

nein ich kann immer noch nicht schauen -.- so eine scheisse -.- un im live chat geht auch keiner an die tastatur -.-


----------



## .Kabo (21. August 2009)

gibts nen live blog? ;X


----------



## TheOneWG (21. August 2009)

Mike rockt ohne Frage. Schöne viele kleine Wortwitze.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

was war das wegen wow und nov 2010 habe ich das richtig verstanden die wollen wow als neue version rausbringen?


----------



## Sienna (21. August 2009)

starcraft II 2010 ^^


----------



## Astrad (21. August 2009)

Yesh Starcraft kommt 2010 *abtanz*,das doch schonmal gut.....nichts da 2011 oder 2012..nein 2010 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (21. August 2009)

eine frage gibt es noch jemanden der mit dem live blog probleme hat?  ich bekomm ne ellend lange seite aber nur mit zeichen drauf


----------



## Sienna (21. August 2009)

das sagten sie vor 2 jahren auch^^
sage nur der trailer "Its time..."


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Ähm das wars dann wohl mit dem Live Blog ich seh garnichts mehr.....

schade


----------



## Loony555 (21. August 2009)

wer probleme mit dem stream hat, googelt einfach mal nach ustream.


----------



## Thuum (21. August 2009)

Wie Druchiii schon gepostet hat.

http://my.buffed.de/groups/2338/blog/view/735

Dort kommen alle infos im Minutentakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doubledown (21. August 2009)

auf mmo-champion steht, wie man den live-stream für nüsse sehen kann


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

hat ein vorposter bereits gemacht;D 

>delete


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

Chris Metzen on stage


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Thuum schrieb:


> Wie Druchiii schon gepostet hat.
> 
> http://my.buffed.de/groups/2338/blog/view/735
> 
> ...



äääähm nein da kommt nichts ausser eine ewig lange Seite mit komischen Zeichen


----------



## Kr4ZoR (21. August 2009)

bei mir auch q.q


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Jep, scheiß Blog. Funktoniert 0


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

das is die richtige adresse, hab da grad zum testen draufgeklickt...


es KANN ABER SEIN; DASS ZURZEIT AUF GENAU DIESE SEITE TAUSENDE VON SPIELERN DURCH F5 DAUERCONNECTEN UM ALLES SOFORT ZU ERFAHREN XD


Captain CAPS zeigt es allen!


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Ja dann eben hier bleiben und auf fleißige Journalisten hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Kabo (21. August 2009)

AUDIOSTREAM:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/The-Resto-Druid-Podcast

WHERE'S THE HORDE?! xD


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (21. August 2009)

ganz mybuffed funktioniert nicht


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Druchiii schrieb:


> das is die richtige adresse, hab da grad zum testen draufgeklickt...
> 
> 
> es KANN ABER SEIN; DASS ZURZEIT AUF GENAU DIESE SEITE TAUSENDE VON SPIELERN DURCH F5 DAUERCONNECTEN UM ALLES SOFORT ZU ERFAHREN XD
> ...



Hatte ja vorher auch noch funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (21. August 2009)

Nochmal auf Blog klicken, hat bei mir geklappt


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Keine Ankündigung von Mike Morhaime - naja, mal schauen wie es weiter geht :S


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

Diablo III class

THe Monk


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

.Kabo schrieb:


> AUDIOSTREAM:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/The-Resto-Druid-Podcast
> 
> WHERE'S THE HORDE?! xD



Vielen dank


----------



## Astrad (21. August 2009)

Neue Diablo Klasse ist der Monk...

und wiedermal  ist diese Info voher durchgesickert,da wieder jemand Bockmist gebaut hat und ein wenig zu früh die Klassen auf der D3 Seite aktualisiert hat... :/


----------



## TypeOnegative (21. August 2009)

diablo 3 neue klasse enthüllt... the monk(?) habs nicht genau verstanden


----------



## Loony555 (21. August 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bconstream

Und hier das Bild dazu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

Nettes Filmchen..Sieht interessant aus

LoL..der geht ja ab wie schmitzkatze^^


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

TypeOnegative schrieb:


> diablo 3 neue klasse enthüllt... the monk(?) habs nicht genau verstanden


beim dritten mal wirds auch nicht interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, bei mir geht der liveblog da hab ich meinen spaß dran


----------



## Pastilo (21. August 2009)

Neue Diablo 3 klasse angekündigt und so wie ich es verstehe sowas wie ne assasine glaub ich ^^


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Loony555 schrieb:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bconstream
> 
> Und hier das Bild dazu...
> 
> ...



Soll noch einer sagen die Buffed Community ist schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrad (21. August 2009)

Pastilo schrieb:


> Neue Diablo 3 klasse angekündigt und so wie ich es verstehe sowas wie ne assasine glaub ich ^^




Es ist ein Mönch,ist ja fast dasselbe wa? xD


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Loool, danke. Wofür 30 Euro zahlen, für Qualität vl!


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

yay jetzt hab ich bild und sound gratis, sogar fast ohne lags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TypeOnegative (21. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> beim dritten mal wirds auch nicht interessanter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich drücke nicht alle 2 sek. F5 um zu schauen ob ich auch ja der erste bin. sry dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

new addon trailer comin up^^


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

jetzt ist es raus es kommt neues addon und jetzt soll auch nen trailer gezeigt werden


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

CATACLYSM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

Und jetzt kann ich nichmehr auf den blog connecten-.-


----------



## Kr4ZoR (21. August 2009)

wie alles wahr war auf mmochampion. omg


----------



## Soramac (21. August 2009)

Bild: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bconstream

Sound: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/The-Resto-Druid-Podcast


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

lol Cataclysm und die Goblins bei der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




juhuuuu und Worgen bei den Allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ocoda (21. August 2009)

fliegen in der alten welt..nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

yay worgen
hätte nie erwartet dass wirklich alles stimmt
hat wohl einer bei blizzard gegenüber mmo champion nicht dicht gehalten


----------



## Macaveli (21. August 2009)

lol geile sache jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Copeland (21. August 2009)

Alles wurde bestätigt.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

buffed blogg game over? wenn man auf aktuelsieren klickt kommt nichts neues nach!


----------



## Loony555 (21. August 2009)

War also doch alles richtig. Das alte Azeroth zerstört. Flugmounts in der alten Welt. Deathwing kehrt zurück. Goblins und Worgen als neue Rassen. Fääätter Trailer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin begeistert.


----------



## Schommie (21. August 2009)

wasn scheiss!

ich flieg andauernd raus, und durch dieses buffering hab ich den trailer verpasst.... boahh bin grad sowas von angepisst!!!!!
wehe wenn ich den scheiss ned später per wiederholung guggn kann...

ansonsten verscheuere ich den murloc per ebay, dann hab ich zumindest die 30eur wieder drinne!


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

und archeologie als beruf, gibt ja auch viel auszubuddeln bei dem was man gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass alles stimmen wird, wie es bei MMO gestanden ist...


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Goblins für Horde, Worgen für Allianz. Erster Trailer lief eben auf BlizzCon. Wie erwartet Veränderungen im alten Azeroth. Neuer Beruf Archäologie. Gilden-Level-System. Spielerbewerzungen in Battlegrounds. 
aus dem blog naja bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## Thyson7 (21. August 2009)

Archäologie neuer beruf 
Azeroth komplett umgekrempelt
fliegen in Azeroth
Goblins für die Horde
Worgen für uns


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

Hört sich alles spannend an und freue mich schon drauf


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

naja es hat sich doch alles bestätigt was auf mmo-champion bestätigt, aber ich finde noch immer, das die worgen nicht zur allianz passen. der neue oberbösewicht ist aber wohl nur deathwing und azshara wurde überhauptnicht erwähnt und es gibt einen neuen beruf

ARCHEOLOGE

die nächste stunde wird jetzt sehr spannend, weil es jetzt als nächstes nur um das neue add-on gehen wird.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Hab ich gerade richtig gelesen das die alten Questgebiete nicht mehr existieren sollen? Wie levelt man dann als Anfänger?


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (21. August 2009)

aber nichts mit wasser


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Eine frage wenn die das jetzt bekanntgeben und trailer sah ja schon gut aus wie lange dauert es dann bis es wirklich auf dem markt kommt nächstes jahr od erst in 2 jahren?


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

Geil!

- Cataclysm
- Goblins (Horde)
- Worgen (Allianz)
- Lvl-Grenze 85


... aber das beste: Azeroth wird tatsächlich zerstört und total verändert. Die Bilder waren absoluter Hammer. ENDLICH ändert sich in der "alten Welt" mal was.
ENDLICH muss man nicht mehr die ewig gleiche, unveränderte Welt sehen und bekommt neue Aufgaben ...und vorallem WORGEN !!!! .... zum Leveln.

Das Add-On ist auf alle Fälle gekauft...


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade richtig gelesen das die alten Questgebiete nicht mehr existieren sollen? Wie levelt man dann als Anfänger?


vielleicht mit phasing, ab lvl 80 ne epische questreihe wo man alles mitverfolgen kann
hätte zur folge, dass 80+ leute lowies nicht mehr helfen können


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (21. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> - Cataclysm
> - Goblins (Horde)
> ...



Jep ich bestell schon mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (21. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> - Cataclysm
> - Goblins (Horde)
> ...




Was soll daran Geil sein?
Time to say good bye wow
/wowquit


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (21. August 2009)

WAs wird dann mit den Erfolgen? Ich meine wenn alles umgekrempelt wird gibt es ja vielees nicht mehr


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vielleicht mit phasing, ab lvl 80 ne epische questreihe wo man alles mitverfolgen kann
> hätte zur folge, dass 80+ leute lowies nicht mehr helfen können




Du hast mich nicht verstanden es wird keine Lowlevelgebiete mehr geben da Azeroth total verändert wird. Das gilt für alle.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vielleicht mit phasing, ab lvl 80 ne epische questreihe wo man alles mitverfolgen kann
> hätte zur folge, dass 80+ leute lowies nicht mehr helfen können


Du meinst damit das die ganzen neuen die alte welt noch sehen bis 90 udnd ann erst die neue sehen? 
naja denkbar aber eher unwahrscheinlich denke die neuen starten dann im grünen traum und kommen vor 80 nicht mehr in die alte welt!


----------



## Shizo. (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden es wird keine Lowlevelgebiete mehr geben da Azeroth total verändert wird. Das gilt für alle.



azshara wo eh eigentlich keine sau levelt wird ein lvl 10 ? levelgebiet
ein teil von brachland bleibt für low level leute
so ist das wie ich mitgekriegt habe


----------



## bruderelfe (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden es wird keine Lowlevelgebiete mehr geben da Azeroth total verändert wird. Das gilt für alle.


Willst du uns damit in etwa sagen es wird keine kleinen levels mehr geben und alle starten beim 80? das wäre dann das unverschämteste was es gibt!


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden es wird keine Lowlevelgebiete mehr geben da Azeroth total verändert wird. Das gilt für alle.


ich meine phasing wie im todesritterstartgebiet (einfaches beispiel)
je nachdem wo der char in der questreihe ist (lowies natürlich garnicht erst angefangen) sehen die leute die spielwelt entsprechend


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

New char progresion path of the titans. Hmm was das wohl wird? Aber da es keine Pandaren geben wird hat sich WoW für mich endgültig erledigt.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Vielleicht gibts auch in HDZ n Portal dass dich in die Zeit vor der katastrophe portet. 
Dann kann man den kleinen helfen und die Erfolge bleiben erhalten..
Würd ich gut finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimpfer (21. August 2009)

gibs den stream vllt irgendwo verzögert (kostenlos) von mir aus auch ohne ton oder irgendwo nur das video zum trailer??

ich will das jetzt UNBEDINGT SEHEN!


----------



## Bodog (21. August 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich meine phasing wie im todesritterstartgebiet (einfaches beispiel)
> je nachdem wo der char in der questreihe ist (lowies natürlich garnicht erst angefangen) sehen die leute die spielwelt entsprechend



So würde ich das besser finden, als dass man alles verändert. Fraglich ist nur, wie kann man dann in der alten Welt fliegen. (nicht die verseuchte)


----------



## Shizo. (21. August 2009)

So ein geiler Trailer!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Es ist kein phasing denn die ganze Umgebung wird verändert. Blizz will WoW völlig umkrempeln.


----------



## Dimpfer (21. August 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/m...play=true#video

HAMMER!


----------



## Honoris (21. August 2009)

seh ich genauso wie perfectenemy, deshalb wird wohl auch aszshara zu nem low level gebiet damit die lowchars noch orte zum leveln haben wenn die ja alles umkrempeln


----------



## -RD- (21. August 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Was soll daran Geil sein?
> Time to say good bye wow
> /wowquit



... hey! Noch eine gute Sache... die ewigen "Classic"-Schreier nerven endlich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"/wowquit"et doch bitte alle, die ihr nicht akzeptieren könnt, dass nichts so bleibt, wie es mal war.
Früher war alles besser... ja. Das hat mein Opa auch immer gesagt...


Was das Leveln von Lvl1 angeht:

Ich denke mal, das wird nach wie vor in bestimmten Gebieten der alten Welt stattfinden, die von der Verwüstung verschont worden sind.
Einen Worgen (oder vielleicht auch nen Goblin) möchte ich eigentlich schon durch alle Bereiche führen und nicht schon mit 50 oder so anfangen....
Naja, wir werden sehen...


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> New char progresion path of the titans. Hmm was das wohl wird? Aber da es keine Pandaren geben wird hat sich WoW für mich endgültig erledigt.



Man ihr Kinder immer mit euren Pandaren. Die wird es NIEMALS geben, weil sie 

1. nur ganz kurz in WC3 vorkamen und somit nicht viel Bedeutung hatten
2. in China heilige Tiere sind und somit könnte Blizzard die Rasse in China nicht veröffentlichen (man schaue sich nur mal die Umänderung der Untoten an, das will Blizzard sicher nicht noch einmal)
3. einfach scheisse Aussehen, was will ich mit nem schwarz weißen Fellknäul? Da kann ich gleich nen schwarz weißen Tauren spielen -.-

Und es wird auf jedenfall Phasing zum einsatz kommen. Glaubt ihr etwa die Standartwelt wird verändert? Das bedeutet das Neulinge die Welt wie sie nun ist, niemals sehen werden!? Und alle Quests in den Startgebieten sind umsonst, denn die würden dann für immer Entfernt werden. Noch dazu über Lowgebiete fliegen und lows umkloppen? Glaubt ihr doch selber nicht, Kids!
Man wird mit einer bestimmten Stufe oder Quest wohl eine Sequenz sehen (ich sag nur die Sequenz in WotLK, da kam dann auch Phasing zum einsatz als alles zerstört war) und danach befindet man sich eben im geänderten Azeroth.

Schön blöd wenn man als Low nirgends mehr sicher ist und von Highs gecampt wird, die auf ihr Flugmount hopsen.

Mich stört ja alles nicht, nur eine Sache: Die Lore ist nun komplett zerstört worden durch ihren "Jede Klasse für jede Rasse" Mist! Bitte, Tauren Paladine und Gnomen Priester!? NIEMALS! Da weigere ich mich strickt gegen, weil Gnome nur an ihre Technik glauben und Tauren nur an die Natur!
Heißt also die ändern die WC Geschichte wieder mittendrin damit alles passt, statt sie weitererzählt wird. Pfui! Sowas hasse ich!


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

in den kommentaren vom gratis stream haben wir schon eine theorie
leute die leveln müssen, bekommen ein portal in den hdz, nur die 80+ sind sozusagen in der aktuellen zeit


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

omg, habt ihr euchmal die neuen wassereffekte vor sw zB angesehen?oO


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Man ihr Kinder immer mit euren Pandaren. Die wird es NIEMALS geben, weil sie
> 
> 1. nur ganz kurz in WC3 vorkamen und somit nicht viel Bedeutung hatten
> 2. in China heilige Tiere sind und somit könnte Blizzard die Rasse in China nicht veröffentlichen (man schaue sich nur mal die Umänderung der Untoten an, das will Blizzard sicher nicht noch einmal)
> 3. einfach scheisse Aussehen, was will ich mit nem schwarz weißen Fellknäul? Da kann ich gleich nen schwarz weißen Tauren spielen -.-




Pandaren sind ganz bestimmt nichts für Kinder. Falls du the frozen throne nicht gespielt hast sei doch bitte still. Die Pandaren haben einfach style.


----------



## Dimpfer (21. August 2009)

falls ihr euch den trailer auf deutsch und in guter quali reinziehen wollt, wür dich ma auf 

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/media/?autoplay=true#video



gehen!


----------



## Macaveli (21. August 2009)

LiveStream KLICK


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

hmpf! auf die blog seite komm ich auch net mehr^^...komisch, dass der fehler immer dann auftaucht, wenn ich versuche ne nachricht zu schreiben^^


----------



## Macaveli (21. August 2009)

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/cataclysm/


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden es wird keine Lowlevelgebiete mehr geben da Azeroth total verändert wird. Das gilt für alle.




das ist schlicht und einfach falsch.

ok die ganze alte welt wird umgekrempelt und das für alle und einige gebiete verschwinden und neue kommen hinzu. jedoch wird es noch immer levelgebiete für low level chars geben (wie man z.b. im faq nachlesen kann). azshara wird z.b. ein neues low lvl gebiet und die horde soll wohl ins eschental umziehen und das brachland wird durch eine große schlucht getrennt in ein low lvl gebiet und ein high lvl gebiet, welches nur über ein flugmount erreichbar sein soll.


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Auf http://www.mmo-champion.com/ gibts auch die FAQs zum Addon.

Kurze Info: Azeroth wird entgültig verändert - egal ob man sich das Addon zugelegt hat, oder nicht!
Interessantes zu neuen Levelgebieten: 


> *New High-Level Zones:* Explore newly opened parts of the world, including Uldum, Grim Batol, and the great Sunken City of Vashj'ir beneath the sea



Auch interessant:

Q: Will there be any updates to the graphics and changes to the minimum system requirements?
A: Yes, there will be incremental tweaks and updates to the graphics engine in this expansion. For example, we&#8217;ve made improvements to the way that water is rendered. We&#8217;ll announce the exact system requirements closer to the expansion&#8217;s release.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Der Trailer ist der Hammer!!!
Gilneas ist ja mal geil!


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Weiß jemand was man mit "Charakterentwicklung - Pfad der Titanen" meint?


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Booty Bay und Gadgetzan wird wohl vernichtet damit die Allies nichts mehr mit den Goblins zu tun haben.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

rogue-goblin WOHOOO hmm hat style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

was ist das golbin mount? der stream hat gelaggt


----------



## Lillyan (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was man mit "Charakterentwicklung - Pfad der Titanen" meint?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt... erinnert mich spontan an "Rebirth" bei Ragnarok, falls das irgendwem was sagt... aber ich denke nicht, dass es so kommt.


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Hat jemand da smount gesehen der drecks steam war verpixelt...


----------



## Chéckér (21. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Und es wird auf jedenfall Phasing zum einsatz kommen. Glaubt ihr etwa die Standartwelt wird verändert? Das bedeutet das Neulinge die Welt wie sie nun ist, niemals sehen werden!? Und alle Quests in den Startgebieten sind umsonst, denn die würden dann für immer Entfernt werden. Noch dazu über Lowgebiete fliegen und lows umkloppen? Glaubt ihr doch selber nicht, Kids!
> Man wird mit einer bestimmten Stufe oder Quest wohl eine Sequenz sehen (ich sag nur die Sequenz in WotLK, da kam dann auch Phasing zum einsatz als alles zerstört war) und danach befindet man sich eben im geänderten Azeroth.



Q: Will I need the expansion to be able to experience the Cataclysm changes?
A: When the Cataclysm occurs, it will occur for all players, whether they have purchased the expansion or not--you will no longer be to play in the original version of Kalimdor or the Eastern Kingdoms. However, certain features such as the new zones, new races, and new level cap will only be accessible to players who purchase the expansion.


----------



## Marsef (21. August 2009)

der trailer für die die es nicht gesehen haben auf deutsch

http://www.golem.de/0908/69260.html


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

stream ist tot...


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

joa...vlt hat blizz was gemerkt ...xD


----------



## Bodog (21. August 2009)

endlich kommt Hyjal!


----------



## xandy (21. August 2009)

Ich werde definitiv wieder mit WoW anfangen.

Wie sagte Cartman : WIE GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Xandy


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Ich frag mich was die neue/n Haupstadt/städte (???) wird/werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was die neue/n Haupstadt/städte (???) wird/werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sunken City direkt zwischen kalimdor und east kingdoms


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

neuer stream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chaos-theater


----------



## Bodog (21. August 2009)

doch phased! Ich habe echt drauf gehofft!


----------



## Twixst (21. August 2009)

Desolace in Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Todesminen hero
Burg Schattenfang hero
...

Notiz an mich selbst: Doch nicht mit WoW aufhören und noch schnell den Pala auf 80 leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

ich hätte nicht gedacht das sie sich das trauen! 

man das wird so hammer ^_^

hat einer von euch diesen "rosalichtnetherdrachen" gesehen? das wird blutelf only :<
gaylord inc und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man wie ich das haben will :<

und wie ich mich freue sieht ja äußerst vielversprechendaus

ich sehs schon kommen 
lfg todesminen hc bin dd 12k dps :<


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Also doch Phasing oder wie? Also wird die Alte Welt nicht ganz erneuert?


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

http://stickam.com/blizzcon09


mit sound und livevideo übertragung

....und in farbe und bunt xD


----------



## Bodog (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Also doch Phasing oder wie? Also wird die Alte Welt nicht ganz erneuert?



Leider habe ich es nicht genau verstanden :S


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

doch die welt wird für alle verändert mit oder ohne addons spielt keine rolle es gibt nur diese eine verwüstete welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so wird das brachland getrennt von einem tiefen lava graben der nur mit flugmount zu überwinden ist also der eine teil für low lvl der andere teil für höhere lvl


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Bodog schrieb:


> Leider habe ich es nicht genau verstanden :S




Schade^^ ich find die Neuerungen zwar super, aber würde dann glaub schon gern mal wieder die alte Welt sehen^^


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Also doch Phasing oder wie? Also wird die Alte Welt nicht ganz erneuert?




doch die alte welt wird komplett zerstört und man will einen verstärkten schwerpunkt auf phasing legen. sprich die gebiete sind zwar alle zerstört, aber sollen sich dann über das phasing weiter verändern.

hat eigentlich wer was über den path pf the titans und das neue skill mastery system gehört? hatte da leider keinen stream mehr.


----------



## Castro (21. August 2009)

das alte Azeroth ist doch nur noch scheiße und verbraucht, das Vorhaben mit dem neuen addon ist doch eigentlich schon lang überfällig


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

ey scheiße, ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass mein account wieder entsperrt wurde!


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Wird die Horde und Allianz wieder gemeinsam eine Hauptstadt haben?


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Wird die Horde und Allianz wieder gemeinsam eine Hauptstadt haben?



Denke nicht denn Allies und Horde ziehen wieder gegeneinander in den Krieg.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Denke nicht denn Allies und Horde ziehen wieder gegeneinander in den Krieg.




Bis jetzt wird ja nur von "Sunken City" gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Bis jetzt wird ja nur von "Sunken City" gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und UNTERWASSERMOUNTS! yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Wird die Horde und Allianz wieder gemeinsam eine Hauptstadt haben?



naja die alten städte sollen bleiben und komplett überarbeitet werden. auch die neutralen städte des dampfdruckkartells sollen bleiben. es ist also nicht nötig eine extra stadt wie dalaran zu machen.

sunken city ist aber die alte stadt von azshara und dort sollen die ersten beiden raids sein. also keine neutrale stadt.


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

hm, ich hoffe, das addon kommt (für mich) zeitlich passend heraus, zuerst wartet auf mich noch die bilinguale abschlussprüfung dieses jahr^^ und danach noch das abitur und co^^, naja, zum gl+ück regiert bei mir wow nicht das leben xD


edit: pinkelpause...mist-.-


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Laut MMO soll Gnomeregan ja auch wieder erobert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

ich sags nur nochmal: WoW kostet 13 Euro im Monat (oder billiger, kommt auf angebot an)...es wird sogut wie jede woche (mindestens auf ptr) neuer inhalt hinzugefügt...und dann meckern einige, dass wow abzocke ist...dann sollte man mal fragen: Wieviel geld gebt Ihr im Monat für spiele aus? Ein aktuelleres spiel kostet (systemabhängig) zwischen 40 und 70 Euro! Und diese sind (leider) relativ schnell DURCHGESPIELT!


wie? falsches thema? 

--->Nene, nur vorsorge, falls deswegen was kommt...xD


----------



## Barangar (21. August 2009)

das klingt doch mal klasse, sieht klasse aus, lasst knacken blizz, her damit^^



nur das jetzt alle Rasse alle klassen haben, ist mMn blöd.




ABER das nehm ich gern in kauf^^


----------



## Tigerkatze (21. August 2009)

Bis wann läuft das über WoW nochma? Weiß grad nicht, wo die Zeitliste war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Barangar schrieb:


> das klingt doch mal klasse, sieht klasse aus, lasst knacken blizz, her damit^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann nicht wirklich alle klassen mit allen rassen haben. es gibt dann z.b. trotzdem nur zwei rassen pro fraktion, die druide werden können und jede rasse kann mindestens zwei klassen nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

Tigerkatze schrieb:


> Bis wann läuft das über WoW nochma? Weiß grad nicht, wo die Zeitliste war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



its done when its done 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (21. August 2009)

Laggt der Stream bei euch eigentlich auch so?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## John.D.Dorian (21. August 2009)

Wie soll denn das Goblin-Mount aussehen? Hatte da ein Lag und kein Sound.
Und wurde ein Worgen-Mount vorgestellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

ja, aber an dem nicht erscheinendem "Buffering"-zeichen rechts oben am rand, sehe ich, dass es grad bei blizzard laagt^^


edit: der typ vom stream reloaded grade


----------



## Perfectenemy (21. August 2009)

Blizz macht WoW zu einem komplett neuen Spiel. Jemand schrieb gerade beim stream das der CEO angeblich bekannt gab das SC2 und das Adddon von WoW noch dieses Jahr kommen sollen. Das wäre ja echt ne Überraschung.


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Tigerkatze schrieb:


> Bis wann läuft das über WoW nochma? Weiß grad nicht, wo die Zeitliste war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das über wow ist jetzt ersteinmal vorbei und das nächste über wow kommt um 2uhr nachts und da geht es um die neuen klassenkombinationen, den neuen beruf und die neuen items.

morgen abend (so gegen 19uhr) geht es dann mit dem q&a zu wow cataclysm weiter und gegen 22uhr gibt es morgen dann als letztes zu wow noch etwas über die neuen dungeons und raids.


und ja der inoffizielle stream laaged bei allen.


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

fs


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

hm, wenn der stream nicht laafgen würde, dann sähe ich, was grade kommt-.-, hm


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Blizz macht WoW zu einem komplett neuen Spiel. Jemand schrieb gerade beim stream das der CEO angeblich bekannt gab das SC2 und das Adddon von WoW noch dieses Jahr kommen sollen. Das wäre ja echt ne Überraschung.




ista ber falsch. als eins der ersten dinge die auf der blizzcon genannt wurde, war das starcraft 2 definitiv irgendwann 2010 kommt und zum wow add-on wurde noch gar kein release genannt, aber es ist zu vermuten, dass es gegen ende 2010 erscheinen wird.

edit:

ich frage einfach nochmals.

hat irgendwer mitbekommen, was mit dem neuen levelsystem "path of the titans" gemeint ist und dem im selben zuge genannten neuen skill mastery system?

aus dem faq ist nur zu entnehmen, dass man zwar nur 5 weitere level gibt aber es dann den sogenannten path of the titans geben soll um seinen charakter weiter zu optimieren und die neuen skills zu meistern.


----------



## Tigerkatze (21. August 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Blizz macht WoW zu einem komplett neuen Spiel. Jemand schrieb gerade beim stream das der CEO angeblich bekannt gab das SC2 und das Adddon von WoW noch dieses Jahr kommen sollen. Das wäre ja echt ne Überraschung.



Hmm, dachte 3.2.2 soll im November kommen... Glaube nicht, dass Cataclysm so schnell kommt, im November wäre Arthas ja noch ned mal da.

Aber ma angenommen es kommt nächstes Jahr so zwischen April und Juli, was wollen die dann auf der nächsten BlizzCon bekanntgeben? (Ja ich weiß, ich denk schon wieder viel zu weit, aber ich bin halt so verdammt neugierig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vom Zeitrythmus der letzten Addons würde ja April-Juli hinkommen ^^

Naja, ich bin gespannt auf das Addon, sehr gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deluc (21. August 2009)

deluc schrieb:


> Laggt der Stream bei euch eigentlich auch so?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sah so ähnlich aus wie ein Kart nur halt im Goblin Style mit monster Auspuff etc.


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

hm, wenn wir annehmen können, dass das 2te addon erst nächstes jahr rauskommt, dann hätte ich ja noch ein bissl für meinen film zeit^^


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

übrigens...mein stream, aufdem ich die ganze zeit live mit sound und film das zeug sehe...der is iwie weg^^, könnt ihr mal eure posten?^^


----------



## Kronas (21. August 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bconstream
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chaos-theater

beide aufmachen und den ersten gucken


----------



## xXavieXx (21. August 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, diese ominöse Liste mit den Zukünftigen WoW-Addons hat in diesem Fall versagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (21. August 2009)

-.- und der stream von blizz is beschiss
ich hab bezahlt und so und musste mich heut wieder neu reggen und wieder zahlen...iich bezahl auchc knapp70€ fürn haustier v,v


----------



## Druchiii (21. August 2009)

Verdammt. Ich möchte zwar einerseits meine erste (Live-) Blizzcon nicht verpassen, aber ich denke auch, dass ich sie mir wie in den letzten tagen in buffed/wow-shows ansehen werde/kann

hm, ich muss überlegen...


...dies tut man am besten beim blizzcon stream...xD


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, diese ominöse Liste mit den Zukünftigen WoW-Addons hat in diesem Fall versagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja war aber zu erwarten, da blizzard ja selbst gesagt hatte, dass sie etwas ganz anderes machen wollen als das was man erwarten würde und man hat ja ersteinmal die sachen der liste erwartet.

aber völlig falsch ist sie ja trotzdem nicht ganz. die worgen kommen neu und statt den pandaren kommen die goblins und einige der gebiete die kommen sollten (wenn auch mit späteren add-ons) kommen auch.

blizzard hat einfach ein add-on zwischen wotlk und dem nächsten add-on der liste eingeschoben.


----------



## Lykono (21. August 2009)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, diese ominöse Liste mit den Zukünftigen WoW-Addons hat in diesem Fall versagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat sie mehr oder weniger 
NICHT

denn da wäre zum beispiel die versunkene stadt genau dort wo atm der maelstrom eingezeichnet ist
diverse inseln die dazu kommen 
und ein zusammenhang den ich zu faul bin jetzt auszuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (21. August 2009)

das WoW Addon erst Ende 2010 ? glaub ich nich. ein jahr lang Arthas raiden macht doch keiner mit^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. August 2009)

Wenn WoW Addon #3 erst Ende 2010 rauskommt wird einfach Content nachgeschoben wie schon in BC die Sonneninsel oder Zul'aman z.b..


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Castro schrieb:


> das WoW Addon erst Ende 2010 ? glaub ich nich. ein jahr lang Arthas raiden macht doch keiner mit^^




naja aber blizzard wird die zeit brauchen. wenn man mal überlegt wann bc raus kam und das es dann knapp 2 jahre gedauert hat, bis wotlk raus kam und es zwischen beta von bc und release ganze 15 monate gedauert hat dürfte man man wohl nicht vor herbst 2010 mit dem add-on rechnen. 

ausserdem wird im november ersteinmal neuer content geboten und wahrscheinlich wird erst 3.3 im frühjahr (märz/april) erscheinen und dann wäre es vielleicht ein halbes jahr bis dann das add-on kommt und wenn es sich dann doch verspäten sollte, dann kann man ja noch was content nachschieben und anscheinend wird man arthas ja nicht in wotlk bezwingen, da im neuen trailer ja die rede davon ist, dass der kampf gegen arthas andauert.


----------



## Tigerkatze (21. August 2009)

Die haben gesagt, dass wir durch die Kämpfe gegen Arthas so abgelenkt sind, das wir nicht mitkriegen, was in der Alten Welt geschieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. August 2009)

Es wurde aber auch gesagt, dass große neue Veränderung erstmal ausgiebig getestet werden müssen bevor sie gespielt werden können.
Und Azeroth massiv zu verändern und soviel neue Sachen hinzuzufügen sehe ich als "große Veränderung". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (22. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja aber blizzard wird die zeit brauchen. wenn man mal überlegt wann bc raus kam und das es dann knapp 2 jahre gedauert hat, bis wotlk raus kam und es zwischen beta von bc und release ganze 15 monate gedauert hat dürfte man man wohl nicht vor herbst 2010 mit dem add-on rechnen.
> 
> ausserdem wird im november ersteinmal neuer content geboten und wahrscheinlich wird erst 3.3 im frühjahr (märz/april) erscheinen und dann wäre es vielleicht ein halbes jahr bis dann das add-on kommt und wenn es sich dann doch verspäten sollte, dann kann man ja noch was content nachschieben und anscheinend wird man arthas ja nicht in wotlk bezwingen, da im neuen trailer ja die rede davon ist, dass der kampf gegen arthas andauert.



da hast du Recht, aber ich muss auch sagen ,dass ich jetzt schon wotlk satt hab und cataclysm am liebsten schon in 2-3 wochen im Laden sehen würde


----------



## Druchiii (22. August 2009)

rabääää! 

CUT!


so, wieder beruhigt...naja, Cataclysm...ach wärst du doch schon auf den live servern...^^


Insofern Gute Nacht^^


----------



## Swisslion (22. August 2009)

Hmm ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu^^

Ich denke (spekulation seitens Casual mit fantasie xD ) in Catalysm werden wir am anfang noch gegen Arthas kämpfen und das in ner neuen Instanz in der er sich verkrochen hat nach dem wir in in WOTLK den Hintern versohlt haben und er abgehauen is ( Damit is das Addon WOTLK abgeschlossen ). Eben wie gesagt:

Anfang Catalysm: Letzter Kampf gegen Arthas.
Afther Arthas: Deathwing macht alles kaputt und wir rennen nach Hause = Alles is anders, das Brachland gespaltet,  neue Rassen, Fliegen in Azeroth 
Mitte Catalysm: Div neue inis und spezials.
Ende: Kampf gegen Deathwing

Naja im grossen und ganzen wie bei den beiden vorherigen Addons xD

so meine meinung dazu gegebe. *freu* *stoned sein* *freu*

Gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (22. August 2009)

Das bisher interessanteste Panel war erstaunlicherweise das Battle.net Panel für mich.
Die Ideen sind zwar nicht neu, aber es ist schön zu sehen dass man sich positives vom Wettbewerb(was Networking angeht) abgeschaut hat, auch wenn man tunlichst vermieden hat diesen zu nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendrin sind die Interviews meist interessanter als die Panels.

Etwas enttäuschend war das Diablo3 Panel, nicht weil nicht alle Videos liefen, eher weil klar wurde dass D3 noch recht früh in der Entwicklung steht.

Cataclysm hatte MMO-Champ ja schon ziemlich ausnandergenommen. =)


(Hatte ich nicht eigentlich aufgehört WoW zu spielen?!)


----------



## TheOneWG (22. August 2009)

Sehr schöne Panels heute Abend. Das Ende war in meinen Augen ein echtes Highlight. Mohr wirkte auf mich während der ganzen Show total betrunken. Laut Twitter ging das aber nicht nur mir so. Trotzdem hat er fantastisch durch den Abend geführt. Natürlich hat man gemerkt, dass er von WoW keine Ahnung hat (obwohl er das Gegenteil behauptet) aber darum gehts ja nicht. Er war unterhaltsam und hat mich mehrmals laut zum lachen gebracht. Toller Comedian.

Das man den Stream am Ende dann so schlagartig beendet hat, fand ich relativ schade. Die Contest waren einfach witzig. Besonders der stemmige Kerl, der wie ein weiblicher Zwerg getanzt hat war der absolute Knaller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich zeigt man morgen eine Zusammenfassung vom Rest. 

Ansonsten waren die Panels spitze. Mein Favorit war ohne Frage das Charakter, Berufe usw Panel. Die ganzen "Gone"s sorgten für entsetzte Gesichter in der Halle. Schon erstaunlich wie stark man die Klassen verändern wird. Für mich das bisherige Highlight-Panel dank Ghostcrawler und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (23. August 2009)

Der Stream hat heute ne strange Wahl getroffen wie ich finde...

Einige wirklich interessante Panel wie das Game System Panel ham se nicht reingenommen.
Fand die andern bisher wenig interressant, und wenig neu.


----------



## -RD- (23. August 2009)

So... als kleines Fazit bleibt für mich zusagen, dass sich die 29EUR absolut gelohnt haben. Am Freitag zu Beginn der Blizz-Con-Übertragung hat es zwar in den ersten 3 Stunden ca. alle 10 Minuten 10-20 sekündige Aussetzer bei mir gegeben (ruckeln), danach ging aber alles tadellos. Die Info-Segmente haben mir sehr gut gefallen, vor allem natürlich die vielen Berichte über die Neuigkeiten zu World of Warcraft: Cataclysm.
Aber auch die neue Klasse in Diablo 3 (wenn ich den Mönch auch sicher nicht spielen werde) war eindrucksvoll in Szene gesetzt. Super fand ich gestern auch das Segment, in dem die Stimmen von Starcraft vorgestellt wurden, was teilweise wirklich sehr witzig gewesen ist.
Auch die Interviews, welche die beiden Spike-TV-Moderatoren immer nach den Segmenten führten, konnten noch ein paar zusätzliche Infos an´s Licht bringen.

Nebenbei fand ich noch die Q&A-Segmente recht aufschlussreich. Das Ozzy-Konzert war ein toller Abschluss und auf das Murloc-Pet freue ich mich nun als nette Zugabe.
Nur weil sich in Deutschland die "Geiz ist Geil"-Mentalität dank Saturn in den Köpfen eingehämmert zu haben scheint, bin ich durchaus bereit für gute Unterhaltung/Information/Leistung auch zu zahlen.

Was ich weniger gut finde, @ BUFFED-Mods, dass es hier anscheinend geduldet wird, dass illegale Live-Streams nicht umgehend nach Posten der jeweiligen Leute gelöscht werden und diese User eine Verwarnung erhalten.
Naja.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon jetzt auf die Blizz-Con im kommenden Jahr und werde auch dann garantiert wieder per Live-Stream dabei sein.


----------



## Maladin (23. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Was ich weniger gut finde, @ BUFFED-Mods, dass es hier anscheinend geduldet wird, dass illegale Live-Streams nicht umgehend nach Posten der jeweiligen Leute gelöscht werden und diese User eine Verwarnung erhalten.
> Naja.
> ...



Du warst nur der erste, der gemeldet hat. Ich hole mal das Paddel hervor und paddele den Thread hier mal zu tode.

/wink maladin


----------

